# VBA Access > Werte aus Tabelle lesen



## 154500 (6. April 2006)

Moin,
Ich möchte gerne auf meine Werte, die in einer Access Tabelle stehen, in VBA zugreifen.
Bisher habe ich nich viel gescheites im Web gefunden.
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich mithilfe von X und Y Koordinaten das
gewünschte Feld in der Tabelle ansprechen und auslesen kann.
Nennen wir die Tabelle einfach mal "Wertetabelle".

Mein Ziel ist es, zu überprüfen ob Rechnung, Wert2 und Wert3 einzigartig sind. 
Also ich möchte sicherstellen das wenn man bei Access die Daten im Formular eingibt,
dass die Rechnung-, Wert2- und Wert3-Nummer noch nicht in der Tabelle vorhanden ist.
Wie schon beschrieben weiss ich nich wie ich einzelne Zeilen in der Tabelle ansprechen
kann. Ich würde mit einer while Schleife abeiten und würde am liebsten mit X und Y
Koordinaten arbeiten.
Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## WaGutSo (7. April 2006)

Hallo 154500,

mit einem Recordset-Objekt lassen sich einzelne Feldinhalte einer Access-Tabelle ansprechen. Ein Recordset entspricht dann einer Zeile und das Fields-Objekt einer Spalte. Achtung: der erste Index ist für beide = 0! 

Um auf das Recordset-Objekt zugreifen zu können muss ein Verweis zu Microsoft DAO hergestellt werden.

Hier ein Kodefragment:


```
Dim Db As Database
Dim Rs As Recordset
:
:
:
Set Db = CurrentDb()
Set Rs = Db.OpenRecordset("WerteTab", dbOpenDynaset)
Rs.MoveLast             ' <-- wichtig, sonst 'RecordCount' evtl. falsch
iMaxZeile = Rs.RecordCount
:
:
:
Rs.MoveFirst            ' <-- wichtig, sonst 'Mov' falsch
Rs.Move (iZeile - 1)
vWertDerZelle = Rs.Fields(iSpalte - 1)
:
:
:
Rs.Close
Db.Close
```

Als Anlage habe ich ein kleines Beispiel beigefügt. 

Viel Erfolg
Walter Gutermann


----------



## sendmethelink (17. Oktober 2008)

Danke Walter, hat auch mir sehr geholfen! Wagutso!


----------

